# Seven Line & Eight Line Poetry — Septets, octets



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Feel free to share your seven-line and eight-line poetry, make one up on the spot, or share your favourite ones. Optionally, here are some ways to write them:








Seven-Line Poetry - Creative writing prompts - Storymakers


Use this unusual and fun method of looking in your books to find a first line to use as inspiration fto write a seven-line poem.




www.storymakersclub.com




_


Triolet: Poetic Forms | Writer's Digest


_


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

*Kitten*
_
The present is precious
They say I should know this
But I can’t afford to feel the present
‘Cause I fear tomorrow

I have one wish
She be happy forever
My life to her no regrets._

—Yoshikazu Takahashi


----------



## yoongi_ismySpiritAnimal (Jun 2, 2021)

*Happy*

_happy, something she didn't know
it's something she didn't get to know
as happy become unfamiliar to her
it seems people are happy but her

Its meaning is unknown
the surrounding darkens as she breath 
I think she now knows what happy means
in that place where flowers lead the path._


----------

